# TWOH to host Carpet Nationals Warm-up Race



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

*The World of Hobbies and Games* in Cincinnati Ohio will be hosting our *1st Annual Carpet National Warm-up Race*. The race will be held on March 6th with open practice on the 5th. We will run 3 qualifiers and the main event with the prize raffle between the 3rd round of qualifying and the start of the mains.

The track will open Saturday from 10am to 9pm for practice. And on Sunday the track will open at 8am with signups closing at 9:30am and racing kicks off at 11am. Entry fee will be $25 for the 1st class and $15 for each additional class.

Classes available include Touring Car Stock and Modified along with 1/12th Scale Stock and Modified. These classes will be held to ROAR rules. We will also be running the Tamiya Mini Coopers following TCS rules.

Door prizes will include a Corally RDX, Competion Electronics Turbo 35 GFX and more.

So don’t miss out on a good time and great prizes. If you have any questions feel free to e-mail myself at [email protected] or call The World of Hobbies and Games at (513)772-8600. You can also check our website at www.theworldofhobbies.com for more info and track pics.


----------



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

^^bump^^


----------



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

^^bump^^


----------



## RTolle (Dec 19, 2002)

We now have preregistration open at www.theworldofhobbies.com Just scroll down until you see the link.


----------



## Gibsoneb (Feb 20, 2005)

Great Track, The race should be great fun for all who come, I'll be there for sure! :thumbsup:


----------

